# New Mazaki Profile. Opinions?



## DitmasPork

Curious on what y'all thought of the new Mazaki gyuto profiles on the JNS site? At left is the new profile, on the right is my Maz purchased in February of this year.

Newer profile looks pointier, shorter in the front third of the blade. Not sure without seeing one up close in person. To me, the older profile is more distinctive.


----------



## KCMande

I forget and do t really want to fish through all the other threads 
Is your mazaki wide bevel or is that just cosmetic?
I kinda like this new profile and am hoping it's not just a cosmetic look


----------



## panda

i like the original profile more as it was unique on being really the only long santoku out there.


----------



## RDalman

On these kind of pictures, perspective can really blur reality. Might be something to keep in mind. Where the camera is positioned in relation matters, and if the knife is "leaning" away or towards camera.


----------



## dwalker

Another different Mazaki! I wonder if he has ever made 2 batches alike. I like my Mazaki, but how can you ever know what to expect when ordering one?


----------



## limpet

RDalman said:


> On these kind of pictures, perspective can really blur reality. Might be something to keep in mind. Where the camera is positioned in relation matters, and if the knife is "leaning" away or towards camera.


This. Do not over-analyze ”leaning” pictures.


----------



## Viggetorr

I agree about the perspective, but to be fair Maksim says "New Mazaki 240mm Gyuto NEW profile and specs" in his newsletter.

Does it look more Kato-esque or is that just wishful thinking for those of us to poor to get a real one?


----------



## labor of love

Profile looks flatter than Kato WH to me. Also, it’s not as hefty and thick at the spine as Kato.


----------



## mattador

I’m interested in the new heat treat and water quench along with the profile. Anyone get one yet?


----------



## KCMande

Viggetorr said:


> Does it look more Kato-esque or is that just wishful thinking for those of us to poor to get a real one?



"And have even been trained, coached by Kato and still is !"

From JNS web page so I am not surprised by any similarities


----------



## YG420

The choil shot looks way different than a kato


----------



## bahamaroot

I do like what looks to be a "pointier" tip on the newer knife but like what appears to be a thicker grind in the specs on the older knife.


----------



## labor of love

Still loving the unpolished nature of Maz blades. Hope this becomes a trend.


----------



## DitmasPork

Wide bevel, kinda an "s" grind on my Maz. 








KCMande said:


> I forget and do t really want to fish through all the other threads
> Is your mazaki wide bevel or is that just cosmetic?
> I kinda like this new profile and am hoping it's not just a cosmetic look


----------



## DitmasPork

IMO the "New" Maz profile looks closer to the Kaeru than the Kato. My Kato WH has more belly. ("New" Maz on left, Kaeru on right.)



labor of love said:


> Profile looks flatter than Kato WH to me. Also, it’s not as hefty and thick at the spine as Kato.


----------



## MrHiggins

I just pulled the trigger on a "new" Mazaki 240. I have an older 240 too (although I thinned it) so it should be a fun comparison. 

Has anyone else compared the two? 

This new version doesn't seem to be getting the same amount of hype. How are people liking theirs so far?


----------



## LucasFur

limpet said:


> This. Do not over-analyze ”leaning” pictures.


OMG THIS!!! especially in the BST section. People trying to be professional photographers but you have no idea what your looking at because all photos are at a 45deg angle.


----------



## Panamapeet

MrHiggins said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a "new" Mazaki 240. I have an older 240 too (although I thinned it) so it should be a fun comparison.
> 
> Has anyone else compared the two?
> 
> This new version doesn't seem to be getting the same amount of hype. How are people liking theirs so far?



Im loving my 270; actually think these are regarded even better by a lot of people!


----------



## Gjackson98

I have both the old style and new style in my position too. 
About to put a handle on the new style and give it a go this weekend. 
Personally I like the old style look better, but the new style in general looks like a all around upgrade, much more aggressive tapering and thin toward the edge. 
If you order one from James (Knives and stones) right now, you can get a Free Saya to go with it. 
Below are some photos for comparison. 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BotqWxKAIKi/?taken-by=jg__knives.handles


----------



## MrHiggins

Spipet said:


> Im loving my 270; actually think these are regarded even better by a lot of people!



It was your review that sealed the deal for me! If the 270 had been available, I probably would have gotten it rather than the 240.

Gjackson -- I'm with you: I love the old santoku-style of the old Maz, but it was the nicely done distal taper of the new one that I'm looking forward to trying out. 

With regard to the JNS version (that I bought) vs. the KnS version, I was under the impression that the JNS version was "charcoal" forged, which was an exclusive deal with JNS. I have no idea of the significance of charcoal or whether it's a gimmick, but do you know if the JNS and and KnS versions are the same knife?


----------



## Gjackson98

MrHiggins said:


> It was your review that sealed the deal for me! If the 270 had been available, I probably would have gotten it rather than the 240.
> 
> Gjackson -- I'm with you: I love the old santoku-style of the old Maz, but it was the nicely done distal taper of the new one that I'm looking forward to trying out.
> 
> With regard to the JNS version (that I bought) vs. the KnS version, I was under the impression that the JNS version was "charcoal" forged, which was an exclusive deal with JNS. I have no idea of the significance of charcoal or whether it's a gimmick, but do you know if the JNS and and KnS versions are the same knife?



Per the conversation I had with James, he believes that they should be the same knife as the current improved JNS version. 
(The free saya was very NICE)


----------



## ashy2classy

Gjackson98 said:


> Per the conversation I had with James, he believes that they should be the same knife as the current improved JNS version.
> (The free saya was very NICE)


Ugh, I wish I had known that. I ordered one from JNS. I really like working with James.


----------



## Gjackson98

ashy2classy said:


> Ugh, I wish I had known that. I ordered one from JNS. I really like working with James.



You should order one more from James to to a comparison, you probably already had like 6 Mazaki anyway lol.


----------



## ThinMan

There’s also a Razorsharp version. 210 only and stainless clad:

https://www.razorsharp.com.sg/naoki-mazaki.html


----------



## Gjackson98

ThinMan said:


> There’s also a Razorsharp version. 210 only and stainless clad:
> 
> https://www.razorsharp.com.sg/naoki-mazaki.html


There is another thread with some gentleman listed many if not all of the retailers who carries Mazaki. I belive there are like 7 or 8 of them.
The ones I know includes JNS, K&S, Clean cut and Razorsharp..


----------



## Barmoley

His output must be insane. Makes you think when waiting for month or years from some makers. I guess concentrating on mostly one steel helps, even though it is not clear if the heat treat is the same for different retailers. There are some reports that heat treat might be slightly different, but that would be very difficult to figure out without a lot of testing since there would be natural variations that could account for the perceived differences.


----------



## MrHiggins

ashy2classy said:


> Ugh, I wish I had known that. I ordered one from JNS. I really like working with James.



I have to admit, I'm having a little buyer's remorse too. KnS is cheaper, with an upgraded handle (although there's a joy to the simplicity of the d-shaped ho wood version), and comes with a saya. I didn't know that KnS even carried Mazaki. Oh, well! 

When does yours come, Ashy? I hope you update this thread with your impressions.


----------



## Matus

I may be wrong in this case, but hight output volume usually means more craftsmen in the workshop. Maybe just one smith, but possibly several sharpeners as that part takes longer.


----------



## Barmoley

I don't know either, but everyone keeps saying he is a one man shop, doing everything by himself. If true his output is mind bugling, he must be forging, etc 24/7.


----------



## Gjackson98

Barmoley said:


> I don't know either, but everyone keeps saying he is a one man shop, doing everything by himself. If true his output is mind bugling, he must be forging, etc 24/7.


Sounds like the next Shiraki, human forge machine.


----------



## ashy2classy

Gjackson98 said:


> You should order one more from James to to a comparison, you probably already had like 6 Mazaki anyway lol.



This will be my 6th Mazaki, but I only own two.


----------



## MrHiggins

This will be my 4th (kept a JNS 240 gyuto, sold a 245 Cleancut KU gyuto, and traded a 270 Cleancut KU suji).


----------



## Barmoley

Sooooo, since you guys are Mazaki hoarders... are you seeing differences in the heat treat between JNS and Cleancut, ease of sharpening, retention, etc?


----------



## MrHiggins

The CC versions were both catch-and-release for me, so I got nothin' for you. I can tell you how much I like my JNS Mazaki, though: it's just about my favorite knife. I liked it more before I thinned it, but I took a big chip out and needed to perform major surgery on it. Sharpening it is a breeze.


----------



## Gjackson98

ashy2classy said:


> This will be my 6th Mazaki, but I only own two.



I am putting a handle on my new Mazaki this weekend. I can sent it to you for some comparison experiments


----------



## HRC_64

MrHiggins said:


> I liked it more before I thinned it, but I took a big chip out and needed to perform major surgery on it.



Just out of curiosity, how did you chip it?


----------



## Barmoley

I am just curious if charcoal with water quench makes any difference and what is his other heat treating method. For example if JNS version process produces harder blades due to not loosing as much carbon in forging or some other reasons, there could be some value to that, or not. Anyway, since Maxim specifically mentions that this is the difference of his Mazaki version it would be interesting to know if there is any merit to it. Hard to believe a single guy producing this many blades would have different HT processes, but I have no reason to doubt what Maxim says.


----------



## MrHiggins

HRC_64 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how did you chip it?



Trying (unintentionally) to chop a nail in half. Don't ask.


----------



## bahamaroot

I have the 215 bought in August from CleanCut with Oak D handle. Love it, has excellent distal taper and a very nice grind, is very thin behind the edge. Has become a favorite of mine. Cost me just under $218 delivered.


----------



## Panamapeet

As far as I know, the JNS one is exclusive and there is a real difference between them. For instance the bevels on the jns one seem higher up to me, and the profile is different as well I think; so no need to have buyers remorse and all the more reason to buy two


----------



## labor of love

It could be the difference in camera angle but I want to say the profile on new mazakis at cleancut look different from the new profile at JNS. Neither of which look like the old profile ofcourse.


----------



## bahamaroot

Spipet said:


> As far as I know, the JNS one is exclusive and there is a real difference between them.* For instance the bevels on the jns one seem higher up to me, and the profile is different as well I think*; so no need to have buyers remorse and all the more reason to buy two


From checking out the different vendors I don't see this.


----------



## labor of love

BTW I asked around and it sounds like there is no expectation for mazaki ginsanko restock anywhere.


----------



## MrHiggins

bahamaroot said:


> I have the 215 bought in August from CleanCut with Oak D handle. Love it, has excellent distal taper and a very nice grind, is very thin behind the edge. Has become a favorite of mine. Cost me just under $218 delivered.



Love that Cleancut handle!


----------



## DitmasPork

THIS IS INTERESTING. A Naoki Mazaki gyuto, 210mm, STAINLESS CLAD, white steel #2. It's from Razorsharp in Singapore, $410 Singapore dollars (about $297 in USD). Dig that it has a walnut handle.
Could've used a stainless clad knife when I was in Hawaii!

https://sg.carousell.com/p/custom-naoki-mazaki-210mm-gyuto-white-2-steel-with-stainless-clad-194073331/?ref=search&ref_query=Naoki Mazaki&ref_referrer=/search/products/?query=Naoki%20Mazaki&ref_reqId=4cLfPphOYuQcgAEePUGyMetcKMYewroF

The specs are:
Mazaki Custom Stainless Clad Polished 210mm Gyuto
Blade Steel: Yasuki White Steel No. 2, Stainless Clad with Polished Finish
Handle: Octagonal Walnut Wood with Black Pakka Ferrule
Blade Length: 215mm (Heel to Tip)
Total Length: 360mm
Blade Height at Heel: 51mm
Spine Thickness at Heel: 4.28mm
Total Weight: 170.6g

*Oops, just realized there are other sites carrying stainless-clad, white #2 Mazakis. When I bought mine in February, they were only available in soft iron cladding.*

Here's anpther with stainless-clad Maz.
https://japana.uk/shop/naoki-mazaki-gyuto-210mm-shirogami-2-kasumi/


----------



## labor of love

DitmasPork said:


> THIS IS INTERESTING. A Naoki Mazaki gyuto, 210mm, STAINLESS CLAD, white steel #2. It's from Razorsharp in Singapore, $410 Singapore dollars (about $297 in USD). Dig that it has a walnut handle.
> Could've used a stainless clad knife when I was in Hawaii!
> 
> https://sg.carousell.com/p/custom-naoki-mazaki-210mm-gyuto-white-2-steel-with-stainless-clad-194073331/?ref=search&ref_query=Naoki Mazaki&ref_referrer=/search/products/?query=Naoki%20Mazaki&ref_reqId=4cLfPphOYuQcgAEePUGyMetcKMYewroF
> 
> The specs are:
> Mazaki Custom Stainless Clad Polished 210mm Gyuto
> Blade Steel: Yasuki White Steel No. 2, Stainless Clad with Polished Finish
> Handle: Octagonal Walnut Wood with Black Pakka Ferrule
> Blade Length: 215mm (Heel to Tip)
> Total Length: 360mm
> Blade Height at Heel: 51mm
> Spine Thickness at Heel: 4.28mm
> Total Weight: 170.6g
> 
> *Oops, just realized there are other sites carrying stainless-clad, white #2 Mazakis. When I bought mine in February, they were only available in soft iron cladding.*
> 
> Here's anpther with stainless-clad Maz.
> https://japana.uk/shop/naoki-mazaki-gyuto-210mm-shirogami-2-kasumi/


Yeah I noticed that too. Mazaki is letting it all hang out.


----------



## HRC_64

Inox Clad Mizaki seller is claiming 65 hrc ... 
seems pretty hard for white No2 (?)


----------



## DitmasPork

labor of love said:


> BTW I asked around and it sounds like there is no expectation for mazaki ginsanko restock anywhere.


Maxim just sent an email blast, Mazaki Ginsanko are back in stock! Resisting temptation to spend money I don't have!

Interestingly, the picture on the site of the ginsan Maz looks more like the older profile, to me eyes.

http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/mazaki-stainless-kasumi-gyuto-240mm/?setCurrencyId=3


----------



## panda

you know out of all these new knives, i think kaeru has the best profile. it's seriously way better knife than it's supposed to be. one could regrind it and have it perform better than 95% of knives out there. i just wish he would come out with SKD version instead of SLD


----------



## labor of love

DitmasPork said:


> Maxim just sent an email blast, Mazaki Ginsanko are back in stock! Resisting temptation to spend money I don't have!
> 
> Interestingly, the picture on the site of the ginsan Maz looks more like the older profile, to me eyes.
> 
> http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/mazaki-stainless-kasumi-gyuto-240mm/?setCurrencyId=3


That’s crazy. I suppose vendors don’t know what or when to expect stuff from Mazaki.


----------



## Jon-cal

Just went to order one from knives and stones and looks like they just went out of stock. Booo


----------



## Gjackson98

I just finished making a handle for my K&S Mazaki and gave it a test ride. I have confirmed that as many people have already said here, the geometry on this knife is crazy good. 

I wonder how the steel is going to hold up in a few days or maybe weeks, and how it feels on stones.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Have one arriving soon. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Gjackson98

Chicagohawkie said:


> Have one arriving soon. Looking forward to this one.



You won’t be disappointed.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Gjackson98 said:


> You won’t be disappointed.


That’s really good to hear. I instantly saw that profile and had to have one. Everything about it is what I like - the height at the heel, flat spot looks huge and the distal to the tip seems real nice. What do you think so far?


----------



## Gjackson98

Chicagohawkie said:


> That’s really good to hear. I instantly saw that profile and had to have one. Everything about it is what I like - the height at the heel, flat spot looks huge and the distal to the tip seems real nice. What do you think so far?



I HATE to admit this, but this knife is upon my top Gyuto list amount with many the greats. 

I can’t believe a little over $200 dollars knife can do this much damage. It almost puts a shame on some knives I have purchased.


----------



## labor of love

Personally I enjoy mazaki MORE than Toyama or Watanabe.


----------



## MrHiggins

labor of love said:


> Personally I enjoy mazaki MORE than Toyama or Watanabe.


Them's fightin' words! 

I'm a huge mazaki fan, but it would be hard to out do my Toyama 270.


----------



## labor of love

Hahahaha well tastes are completely subjective...but I know what I prefer.


----------



## Gjackson98

labor of love said:


> Personally I enjoy mazaki MORE than Toyama or Watanabe.



Agreed. Have you sharpened it yet? 
I am curious to know how is it gonna feel on the stone and edge retention, but I don’t cook that much to know the answer for like another week or two.


----------



## labor of love

Haven’t sharpened the new special charcoal ones yet. I really want a ginsanko one.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Can anyone post some pics of the K&S Mazaki?


----------



## Gjackson98

Chicagohawkie said:


> Can anyone post some pics of the K&S Mazaki?


I did my own handle so it’s going to be a little different. It comes with a “free” saya.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Looks incredible. Can’t wait for the doorbell to ring!


----------



## stringer

That handle looks great GJackson. I have done a couple wa rehandles on some cheap eBay finds but I haven't pulled the trigger on one of my nicer ones yet. What's the materials?


----------



## Gjackson98

stringer said:


> That handle looks great GJackson. I have done a couple wa rehandles on some cheap eBay finds but I haven't pulled the trigger on one of my nicer ones yet. What's the materials?



Thanks man, I am also a novice. I only do handles on knives that are 400dollars or cheaper, and I actually don’t remember what wood I used for this lol. It was one of them I purchased from dream burl final sale, I purchased it to practice stabilizing.


----------



## DitmasPork

I'm increasingly curious about the new Mazaki profile! However, I do really love my old profile Maz (circa February), which gets very regular use. I can't image the new profile performing differently enough to justify another purchase.

Below is old profile Maz vs Dak Gogi (Korean BBQ chicken).


----------



## MrHiggins

I'm looking forward to comparing the two profiles, grinds, etc... I just picked mine up from the post office and will be able to play around with it this evening when I get home.


----------



## Gjackson98

From my personal view if you are ok with the old style tip I don't think you will need to purchase another Mazaki, but I will strongly encourage you to do so lol, because its just that good. 
The old style tip was IMO not good at all (maybe its just my knife), I can't really do much with it, detailed work was a big struggle. 
The new style tip was crazy nice and at the same time Mazaki was able to keep the thickness at heel so it feels like a workhorse with a laser tip.


----------



## panda

tip on my old style maz was fine, im more curious about the new heat treat as the original was not a joy to sharpen.


----------



## Ruso

Mazaki, has been something tempting for a while. If I had not missed JNS September sale I would prolly had a new profile one already. :/
Old profile looked pretty thick, almost like a mini axe compared to the new one (based on pictures).

Does everybody carry new profile now? Or some shops still sell the old one?


----------



## labor of love

Looks like maxim still has a few old school 210mm gyutos left.
Also, this guy seems to be selling an old school 240mm
https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/mazaki-240-kaneshige-210-sukenari-210-honyaki.38804/


----------



## Jon-cal

Ruso said:


> Mazaki, has been something tempting for a while. If I had not missed JNS September sale I would prolly had a new profile one already. :/
> Old profile looked pretty thick, almost like a mini axe compared to the new one (based on pictures).
> 
> Does everybody carry new profile now? Or some shops still sell the old one?



I think the 240’s were out of stock during that sale if I remember correctly. Or they went out of stock very quickly. I’m still kicking myself for not picking up the K&S one when they were in stock for the last week or so. I really like those handles.


----------



## Jon-cal

labor of love said:


> Looks like maxim still has a few old school 210mm gyutos left.
> Also, this guy seems to be selling an old school 240mm
> https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/mazaki-240-kaneshige-210-sukenari-210-honyaki.38804/



Yeah, it is the old profile I’m selling. I don’t know that it exactly matches the JNS old profile but it sure looks like it based on the published specs, etc. It’s definitely not the newer pointier tip. There are lots of different versions out there. The one I’m selling is still available new for what it’s worth


----------



## MrHiggins

I took some basic measurements of the new and old JNS models. Photo here: http://imgur.com/etRnS4D

(Note that my old one was bread-knifed on a diamond plate, then thinned, to fix a chip. I think it started out around 55mm tall and around 210gr., so it was always a thinner knife than my new-profile one.)


----------



## panda

going by that drawing, much prefer old version profile


----------



## Jville

MrHiggins said:


> I took some basic measurements of the new and old JNS models. Photo here: http://imgur.com/etRnS4D
> 
> (Note that my old one was bread-knifed on a diamond plate, then thinned, to fix a chip. I think it started out around 55mm tall and around 210gr., so it was always a thinner knife than my new-profile one.)


Well done sir! I haven't seen any comparisons as extensive. I'm a fan of my older jns version. The ones before the new profile. But I've been curious about the new ones also.


----------



## Jon-cal

Wow, that’s more of a difference than I was expecting. That sketch almost makes the new profile look a bit German...


----------



## McMan

From the drawing... New one slightly thicker at the spine throughout too.


----------



## MrHiggins

panda said:


> going by that drawing, much prefer old version profile


Me, too. I like the slightly thinner/higher grind on the old on, too. 

I haven't used the new one yet, so I'm holding out any real opinions til then.


----------



## Xenif

panda said:


> tip on my old style maz was fine, im more curious about the new heat treat as the original was not a joy to sharpen.


Sorry Im a bit confused between which one is the new ht and which ones are old, the "Charcoal White 2" are the new ht? Which are the same as the KU ones?


----------



## MrHiggins

Xenif said:


> Sorry Im a bit confused between which one is the new ht and which ones are old, the "Charcoal White 2" are the new ht? Which are the same as the KU ones?



As I understand it, the JNS "new" (pointy) ones have some sort of added charcoal heat treat. Not sure if the other versions (i.e. K&S) have the charcoal treat.


----------



## MrHiggins

Choil comparison: https://imgur.com/VzZ2gqD


----------



## HRC_64

was't the kato profile mod done in a somewhat similar way? requesting higher tip a bit more belly, and all that?


----------



## bahamaroot

If you go by JNS listings the newer Mazaki has the thinner grind with better distal taper.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

When mine arrives next week from K&S, I’ll post detailed specs. According to James his version tapers down to .08 mm 1 cm from the tip.


----------



## Gjackson98

I am waiting for 270 to go back in stock from JNS(no point for me to get two 240). I will love to do a comparison on stone from different carrier.


----------



## MrHiggins

bahamaroot said:


> If you go by JNS listings the newer Mazaki has the thinner grind with better distal taper.


From my experience (and my post above), that's not exactly accurate. The new mazaki starts out thicker at the handle and then, starting around the balance point, equals the old mazaki in terms of distal taper. 

In terms of grind, my old mazaki was thinner and taller than my new one.


----------



## Gjackson98

MrHiggins said:


> From my experience (and my post above), that's not exactly accurate. The new mazaki starts out thicker at the handle and then, starting around the balance point, equals the old mazaki in terms of distal taper.
> 
> In terms of grind, my old mazaki was thinner and taller than my new one.



That’s very interesting. My new Mazaki (K&S) is thinner than my old Mazaki (JNS). Same height.


----------



## zitangy

There would be slight differences in terms of tapering and height within each batch as they are grinded by hand . Only slight.. between 5 to 15grams total weight

taller blade . A new cutting mould be required to serve as a template would be required if there is a design interms of shape and height..


----------



## Gjackson98

Ya variations always exists  or maybe it has something to do with carriers


----------



## Jon-cal

MrHiggins said:


> As I understand it, the JNS "new" (pointy) ones have some sort of added charcoal heat treat. Not sure if the other versions (i.e. K&S) have the charcoal treat.



Looks like the markings on the left side of the blades are different between JNS and K&S. Doesn’t that usually denote steel, ht, etc?


----------



## MrHiggins

I know not to put too much stock into out of the box edges, but my new mazaki has, by far, the best OOTB edge I've ever tried. Super sharp with a huge amount of bite. Feels lovely. I'm impressed.


----------



## panda

You should see a heiji carbon OOTB edge, now that's what you call over the top impractical edge. Lol


----------



## Chicagohawkie

panda said:


> You should see a heiji carbon OOTB edge, now that's what you call over the top impractical edge. Lol


I concur. I’ve been bitten once bad by a gesshin Heiji.


----------



## ob-gym

Jon-cal said:


> Looks like the markings on the left side of the blades are different between JNS and K&S. Doesn’t that usually denote steel, ht, etc?



JNS left side kanji says "sumiyaki" referring to heat treatment in coal, not just a gas oven. Other Mazaki blades only have the steel type


----------



## MrHiggins

I really like both these knives (old and new JNS versions). Very different knives, both with their own strengths. http://i.imgur.com/glisf6S.jpg


----------



## panda

Ugh, really not liking new profile at all.


----------



## Jville

MrHiggins said:


> I really like both these knives (old and new JNS versions). Very different knives, both with their own strengths. http://i.imgur.com/glisf6S.jpg


Let's hear the strengths.


----------



## MrHiggins

panda said:


> Ugh, really not liking new profile at all.


De gustibus non disputandum est, and all that.

I haven't used it long enough to know if the new profile will fit me from a functional standpoint, but I can say that the grind is very well executed and the knife balances in my hand just about perfectly.

Maybe not for everyone (what knife is?), but certainly not a bad knife.


----------



## tgfencer

panda said:


> Ugh, really not liking new profile at all.



Because...?


----------



## MrHiggins

Jville said:


> Let's hear the strengths.


I'm hoping a strength of this knife will be its strength. I am a workhorse kinda guy and I hate the feel of delicate knives. Indeed, I recently branched out and bought a Fujiyama clone that was RIDICULOUSLY thin behind the edge. One mirepoix prep later, and the edge had a fairly substantial chip in it. I don't want to have to baby my knives, especially large gyutos.


----------



## ashy2classy

panda said:


> Ugh, really not liking new profile at all.



I didn't either but it's growing on me. I really dig his old profile and just picked up a 240 nashiji from Yoshihiro. We'll see which I like more. I can't say anything bad about the "new" version right now as it's a great performer and sharpens really easily.

OT: If anyone's interested in getting a nashiji Mazaki check 'em out here...

https://www.echefknife.com/product/yoshihiro-nashiji-high-carbon-gyuto/


----------



## Jville

MrHiggins said:


> I'm hoping a strength of this knife will be its strength. I am a workhorse kinda guy and I hate the feel of delicate knives. Indeed, I recently branched out and bought a Fujiyama clone that was RIDICULOUSLY thin behind the edge. One mirepoix prep later, and the edge had a fairly substantial chip in it. I don't want to have to baby my knives, especially large gyutos.


The older mazaki seems tough to me. I haven't had any issues with it feeling frail at the edge. I was thinking that what you are referring too. Both knives are extremely sturdy, I'm sure. Do you notice a difference in the strength on the heat treat?


----------



## MrHiggins

Jville said:


> The older mazaki seems tough to me. I haven't had any issues with it feeling frail at the edge. I was thinking that what you are referring too. Both knives are extremely sturdy, I'm sure. Do you notice a difference in the strength on the heat treat?


You interpreted me just right. No frail knives!

I haven't sharpened my new mazaki yet, so I can't comment on the quality of the steel.


----------



## Jon-cal

ashy2classy said:


> I didn't either but it's growing on me. I really dig his old profile and just picked up a 240 nashiji from Yoshihiro. We'll see which I like more. I can't say anything bad about the "new" version right now as it's a great performer and sharpens really easily.
> 
> OT: If anyone's interested in getting a nashiji Mazaki check 'em out here...
> 
> https://www.echefknife.com/product/yoshihiro-nashiji-high-carbon-gyuto/



Another version?? This guy must be a forging machine


----------



## Jon-cal

ob-gym said:


> JNS left side kanji says "sumiyaki" referring to heat treatment in coal, not just a gas oven. Other Mazaki blades only have the steel type



Interesting. Thanks for the translation. I have one of the new ones from JNS on the way. I’m interested to see if there’s a difference in sharpening compared to my old one. I’ve seen lots of comments saying the old one is difficult to sharpen but I haven’t experienced that


----------



## Barmoley

Jon-cal said:


> Another version?? This guy must be a forging machine



Right, insane.... how is this even possible for one guy to do this? Different profiles, grinds, heat treats, finishes and even steels. Even if he did just one type with one steel and one heat treat his output would be extremely impressive.


----------



## ob-gym

Jon-cal said:


> Interesting. Thanks for the translation. I have one of the new ones from JNS on the way. I’m interested to see if there’s a difference in sharpening compared to my old one. I’ve seen lots of comments saying the old one is difficult to sharpen but I haven’t experienced that



I wouldn't say mine from Cleancut was hard to sharpen, definitely harder than typical Sanjo White #2, but I set the bevel on a 3k stone and it went fast. Would love to hear how the new charcoal ones from JNS sharpen!


----------



## Ruso

Barmoley said:


> Right, insane.... how is this even possible for one guy to do this? Different profiles, grinds, heat treats, finishes and even steels. Even if he did just one type with one steel and one heat treat his output would be extremely impressive.



Easy, he must be outsourcing ton of work to another smiths or have ppl working for him. I don't buy he is a "solo guy in a shack" anymore.


----------



## Ruso

panda said:


> Ugh, really not liking new profile at all.


I see, you are a santoku guy. It's alright - to each their own.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Ruso said:


> Easy, he must be outsourcing ton of work to another smiths or have ppl working for him. I don't buy he is a "solo guy in a shack" anymore.


This could be said for most jknives now. Most out of takefu is done by apprentices and kurosaki knives have to be the biggest fraud of them all. No way he does dozens of lines for dozens of vendors on top of all the OEM stuff. I heard he’s a celebrity now mostly traveling and whooping it up.


----------



## Panamapeet

ob-gym said:


> I wouldn't say mine from Cleancut was hard to sharpen, definitely harder than typical Sanjo White #2, but I set the bevel on a 3k stone and it went fast. Would love to hear how the new charcoal ones from JNS sharpen!



Like a breeze to be honest, but I usually set an edge bevel on a 1k!


----------



## Barmoley

Ruso said:


> Easy, he must be outsourcing ton of work to another smiths or have ppl working for him. I don't buy he is a "solo guy in a shack" anymore.



Which is fine really, but all the vendors keep on saying he does everything himself and I have no reason not to believe them, but sounds pretty unbelievable....


----------



## ob-gym

Spipet said:


> Like a breeze to be honest, but I usually set an edge bevel on a 1k!



Sorry, I meant harder as in higher HRC than typical Sanjo White #2 by feedback on stones. My example wasn't as easy as Wakui to sharpen, but definitely far from difficult.


----------



## labor of love

Ruso said:


> Easy, he must be outsourcing ton of work to another smiths or have ppl working for him. I don't buy he is a "solo guy in a shack" anymore.


Well, Maxim was pretty quick to criticize Watanabe for outsourcing and at the same time championing his own inventory as being accurately represented. Maxim also states that Mazaki is indeed a one man show (with tutelage). 
Theorizing how you think things go down can be a fun pastime, but without empirical evidence isn’t it just better to not vocalize stuff you have zero clue about?


----------



## labor of love

“All his knives is made only by him self one by one”
http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/new-mazaki-kasumi-gyuto-240mm/


----------



## Eloh

Chicagohawkie said:


> This could be said for most jknives now. Most out of takefu is done by apprentices and kurosaki knives have to be the biggest fraud of them all. No way he does dozens of lines for dozens of vendors on top of all the OEM stuff. I heard he’s a celebrity now mostly traveling and whooping it up.



From my understanding they are using pre laminated steel. So they are basically stock removal knives with minimal 'forging' for cosmetic reasons if at all and then put stock handles on it. 
So It's not impossible to bang out high volume of knives imo.


----------



## labor of love

Chicagohawkie said:


> This could be said for most jknives now. Most out of takefu is done by apprentices and kurosaki knives have to be the biggest fraud of them all. No way he does dozens of lines for dozens of vendors on top of all the OEM stuff. I heard he’s a celebrity now mostly traveling and whooping it up.


I can relate. I just found out the colonel hasn’t been frying the chicken all these years at KFC.


----------



## Garm

I'm with Labor of Love on this one. What's written on a forum stays online, and I'd be careful about throwing assumptions out there about how something must be done based on limited knowledge. It could hurt the reputation of both makers and vendors.

Take this video for example, where Carter states how long it takes him to forge out a blade to perhaps 90% of it's final shape:


This following statement made by the same man regarding Kenichi Shiraki is also quite telling as to how efficiently some of these smiths can work:

"Mr. Shiraki has made more than 700,000 kata-ha blades. (50 years X 60 blades/day. In his prime he could forge over 250 blades per day, so this estimate is very conservative)."

Factoring in heat treating, grinding, polishing etc. Mazaki's output may very well be down to himself alone, and I have no reason to doubt Maxim's statement. Not saying definitively this is the case, but in my humble opinion it's very plausible.

As for using pre-laminated bar stock, this doesn't equal a stock removal blade like mentioned above. 
I've only heard of a couple of bladesmiths who actually forge weld carbon steel to stainless steel themselves(one being TF), but you certainly get hand forged to shape stainless-clad blades from Takefu makers as well as countless other makers.

Circling back to the original topic, I'm looking forward to more comparisons and opinions on the new vs. old Mazaki knives as I'm seriously considering getting a 240mm from him.


----------



## Eloh

Im basically just saying that the amount of forging that needs to be done is way less than a Lot of people assume, hence it's not necessarily unreasonable to believe the amount of blades they (eg kurosaki) produce. No judgement.


----------



## Panamapeet

I have seen Japanese bladesmiths forge with my own eyes, it is indeed quite a quick process. Also, the amount of knives that the vendors receive arent that much (the new batch of gyuto at JNS and KnS has been sold out pretty quickly), so I wouldn’t doubt Maxim’s statement at all


----------



## Gjackson98

Plus the F&F on the Mazaki is not that great, probably he is focusing spending more time on the forge then polishing as polishing process takes a long time.


----------



## ob-gym

Spipet said:


> I have seen Japanese bladesmiths forge with my own eyes, it is indeed quite a quick process. Also, the amount of knives that the vendors receive arent that much (the new batch of gyuto at JNS and KnS has been sold out pretty quickly), so I wouldn’t doubt Maxim’s statement at all



This.
On Murray Carter's sales page for Shiraki single-bevels, he mentioned that Shiraki used to forge 200 yanagiba in a SINGLE DAY. Forging from pre-laminated san-mai bar stock is even faster than forging single bevels where forge welding steel and iron is required.


----------



## Jon-cal

Well, regardless of how they’re made or who’s making them, I really like the one I have and the price is reasonable on all these versions. Looking forward to trying the new one.


----------



## ThinMan

I’m not sure why you think there are so many knives being made. Yes, a lot of vendors carry them, but they may be carrying only 10 or so of each. See how quickly K&S sold out. He could conservatively make hundreds of blades a year. Why do you think there are more than that out there?


----------



## Jon-cal

I guess nobody aside from the vendors really know how many are being sold/made. It just seems like they’re available all over the place in all these different versions. It seems a bit of a contrast to some of the other one man shows out there. Not trying to imply or assume anything. It’s just interesting is all


----------



## panda

Other vendors started carrying because it became popular. No need to dig deeper than that??

It fills a void, higher quality blade with less emphasis on finish to come in at a lower price point but not sacrifice performance.


----------



## Barmoley

Just impressive how many he can make. I just got his ginsanko petty and the fit and finish is much better than I expected. I always assumed it takes quiet a long time to make a quality blade, so I am very impressed at his output. Wasn’t supposed to be negative or put in question who makes what.


----------



## Ruso

I am pretty sure not even the vendors can know that the knives they get are made by the single person. 
In any ways I expressed my opinion, I think it's not one man show. It does not mean that the knife value dropped in my eyes. It looks nice, quality is there based on people's reviews and its reasonably priced. I am still hoping to get one in not so distant future.


----------



## osakajoe

200 knives a day....

Bhahahahaha!

That means they are fully forging 25 knives per hour. Yeah you tell me if that sounds plausible for one person in a typical 8 hour day. 

Pirate stories.

Now saying a forger can do the first step of stretching out the pre laminated steel. That is fully plausible. But doing the other steps to completion. No

I also think most people still don’t understand that most forgers only forge. They get it ground and sharpened elsewhere.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

The K&S Mazaki just arrived. Very nice performer. New tip is very thin .08 mm and 5.6 mm on the spine at the handle. 245 mm in length and 54 mm high at the heel. Flat spot at the rear was about 3 inches, I was expecting a little more based off the pictures. K&S fit and finish was good and the polish was decent. Put it through an onion quickly and the tip sliced through effortlessly while the back end created a mountain onion in seconds. Performs a bit better than my Kato due to the thinner edge taper. Will see how it holds up and how good the steel is. I like it a lot so far.


----------



## Chicagohawkie




----------



## Chicagohawkie




----------



## MrHiggins

Interesting -- that looks much more like the snub-nosed older version than that pointier one I picked up from JNS. Also, at 54x245, that's what my older one measured in at. My new one is 52x245.


----------



## Jon-cal

Chicagohawkie said:


> The K&S Mazaki just arrived. Very nice performer. New tip is very thin .08 mm and 5.6 mm on the spine at the handle. 245 mm in length and 54 mm high at the heel. Flat spot at the rear was about 3 inches, I was expecting a little more based off the pictures. K&S fit and finish was good and the polish was decent. Put it through an onion quickly and the tip sliced through effortlessly while the back end created a mountain onion in seconds. Performs a bit better than my Kato due to the thinner edge taper. Will see how it holds up and how good the steel is. I like it a lot so far.



Is the tip really 0.08mm or 0.8mm? 0.08mm is crazy thin. 

5.6mm at the handle is pretty beefy. My old one is more like 4mm. Really looking forward to getting my new one to play with.



MrHiggins said:


> Interesting -- that looks much more like the snub-nosed older version than that pointier one I picked up from JNS. Also, at 54x245, that's what my older one measured in at. My new one is 52x245.



Agreed, the profile looks a lot more like the old shape. Maybe just s trick of the photo angle though?


----------



## DitmasPork

Chicagohawkie said:


> View attachment 44211


That's a nice looking Maz—finish looks more refined than my older (circa February) Mazaki.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Well, just dragged out my Better caliper set and spine is a hare over 5mm so my old plastic caliper is off, the height is 53Mm and the tip is .8 sorry for the mix up. Plastic caliper now in dumpster. Weight is 8.7 oz with the handle.
I don’t know if the K&S is a unique variant, I don’t buy knives from JNS so I really can’t compare the two directly.


----------



## Jon-cal

Chicagohawkie said:


> Well, just dragged out my Better caliper set and spine is a hare over 5mm so my old plastic caliper is off, the height is 53Mm and the tip is .8 sorry for the mix up. Plastic caliper now in dumpster.
> I don’t know if the K&S is a unique variant, I don’t buy knives from JNS so I really can’t compare the two directly.



No worries. Good info!


----------



## bahamaroot

panda said:


> Other vendors started carrying because it became popular. No need to dig deeper than that??
> 
> It fills a void, higher quality blade* with less emphasis on finish* to come in at a lower price point but not sacrifice performance.


The finish on mine from Cleancut was excellent. I don't see where there is "less emphasis" on finish at all.


----------



## ashy2classy

MrHiggins said:


> Interesting -- that looks much more like the snub-nosed older version than that pointier one I picked up from JNS. Also, at 54x245, that's what my older one measured in at. My new one is 52x245.



The JNS version is exclusive to JNS, I believe. I didn't think that was the case at first, but it seems the version Maksim is offering is different than the other versions.

FYI, here's the newest profile being offered by Cleancut...looks very similar to the K&S version.


----------



## Jon-cal

So my new Mazaki from JNS arrived today. It’s a pretty different knife compared to the other one I have (old profile, CKTG version). I was half expecting this to be the same knife with a different profile but there’s a lot more to it. 

First, the new one is 197g compared to 219g for my old one. The old one also has a much smaller handle so it feels a lot more blade heavy. The new one is a full mm thicker out of the handle @5mm but much much thinner behind the edge. Edge length and height are the same. 246x53. 

I haven’t used the new one yet but I did sharpen both just for the fun of it. I don’t know if it’s the charcoal or the steel or grind or whatever, but the two knives feel completely different on the stones. Not really better or worse, just different. I was able to get a burr much faster on the new one. 

The other thing worth mentioning is the finish. The JNS version is much coarser. The grind and core steel look like they’re finished on a coarser stone. My old CKTG one sort of looked like chicagohawkie’s above from K&S where the core steel is a high polish. Again, one is not necessarily better or worse, but they are really different. 

I still have the old one on B/S/T but I may use both of these for a bit to see if I prefer one or whether I need both haha!


----------



## Matus

We will often not know for sure, but I have heard things about certain knives/brands that would make most of the purists here to commit a harakiri  Japanese traditional knife industry has evolved considerably past our romantic idea of a bunch of 70 year old masters hand grinding blades on a 3 generations old stone under the moonlight. The mistake we often do that we 'assume' all the steps are being made manually even if the product description does not mention it. 
But I am not going to speculate whether the vendors that support this forum and that keep contributing knowledge to this little community 'lie' about their products - unless I would get a hard proof - which I do not have. I will trust and respect them unless I will be given a damn good reason not to. 

I have no insider information about the Mazaki knives - but it would be easy to imagine that the knives he delivers to Maxim are made completely by him and possibly involve additional craftsmen for another vendors. As was mentioned - forging is a pretty fast process, so he may indeed forge all the knives for all the vendors and maybe get some help for non-JNS knives on grinding/finishing. I have no idea. If Maxim says on his page that the Mazaki knives he sells are made by one single craftsman, than I am going to trust him. Should I find out that that is not the case and could prove it, than the whole KKF will get to know.

The blades definitely look forge-welded - just look at the lamination line. Most knives on the market are made from sanmai-stock, but often this can be well seen on the finished knife - the lamination line is much more even.

A friend of mine got the new 270 and is thrilled by its performance. The knife gets a proper workout in a pro kitchen. If I would not have way too many pricey knives coming over the next 12 months, I would have long bought a 240 myself.


----------



## Ruso

Jon-cal said:


> So my new Mazaki from JNS arrived today. It’s a pretty different knife compared to the other one I have (old profile, CKTG version). I was half expecting this to be the same knife with a different profile but there’s a lot more to it.
> 
> ...
> ....
> 
> I still have the old one on B/S/T but I may use both of these for a bit to see if I prefer one or whether I need both haha!
> 
> View attachment 44262



Man, new JNS profile and grind looks and sounds very nice!


----------



## Chef Doom

This thread convinced me to purchase one only to discover 240 White#2 are out of stock.

Darn you Maxim! [emoji36]

Darn you random dude from Knives & Stones [emoji36]


----------



## Jon-cal

I cut up a few carrots this morning with the new one from JNS. It’s definitely as thin behind the edge as I thought yesterday when I got it. The profile is interesting. It’s basically a tall KS profile


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Close up of K&S finish.


----------



## Jon-cal

Chicagohawkie said:


> View attachment 44303
> View attachment 44302
> Close up of K&S finish.



Yeah that matches my old one pretty closely. Here are some close ups of the new JNS finish for comparison.


----------



## Xenif

Just saw this on the JNS instagram feed, even newer Mazaki? Kanji says pine charcoal forged


----------



## Gjackson98

Xenif said:


> Just saw this on the JNS instagram feed, even newer Mazaki? Kanji says pine charcoal forgedView attachment 44315


This is going to be hard to keep up lol. Upgrade every other week lol.


----------



## mfishsauce

Thanks to all who have given feedback on the new profile! Seems like both the old and the new have their audiences


----------



## ThinMan

Chef Doom said:


> This thread convinced me to purchase one only to discover 240 White#2 are out of stock.
> 
> Darn you Maxim! [emoji36]
> 
> Darn you random dude from Knives & Stones [emoji36]



JNS has the Maz 240 in stock.


----------



## Chef Doom

ThinMan said:


> JNS has the Maz 240 in stock.


Thanks for the heads up. My wallet is about to be angry.


----------



## Jon-cal

Now that I’ve used the new one from JNS for a bit I can definitely say I’m a huge fan of this knife. The old one was good too but this one suits me much better. I just made a big stew and it went through everything no problem. It almost goes through potatoes just with the weight of the knife. Probably the most impressive part is the food release though. I have quite a few knives now and this one is the only one that comes anywhere close to the food release of my Takeda. Looking at the grind I’m not really sure how, but not much seems to stick to it.


----------



## Jville

Jon-cal said:


> Now that I’ve used the new one from JNS for a bit I can definitely say I’m a huge fan of this knife. The old one was good too but this one suits me much better. I just made a big stew and it went through everything no problem. It almost goes through potatoes just with the weight of the knife. Probably the most impressive part is the food release though. I have quite a few knives now and this one is the only one that comes anywhere close to the food release of my Takeda. Looking at the grind I’m not really sure how, but not much seems to stick to it.


Do you find it to cut better than the older one? The jns old profile, newer grind, cut about the same as the cktg imo, but the food release was way better on the jns version. The food release on my old jns is really good.


----------



## Jon-cal

Jville said:


> Do you find it to cut better than the older one? The jns old profile, newer grind, cut about the same as the cktg imo, but the food release was way better on the jns version. The food release on my old jns is really good.



I don’t know about better, but it’s certainly different. The CKTG version cuts like a thick indestructible knife with average food release. 

The JNS version is really thin behind the edge and so initial cuts feel almost like a laser but with excellent food release. It also makes it feel more delicate, like I need to pay closer attention to what I’m doing. The edge doesn’t feel like it will tolerate much torque. It feels less like a workhorse than the other one. 

They’re completely different knives. It’s all down to personal preference I guess, but I definitely prefer the new JNS version. If I wanted something to smash garlic and cut up squash, etc, etc, I’d feel a lot more confident doing it with the CKTG version.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Maybe some dimensions from both knives and some comparison shots can be taken. Seems like there are so many variants of Mazakis. The K&S version is like a mullet but in reverse - Party up front and all business in the back.


----------



## MrHiggins

I picked up a K-tip Mazaki (originally from A Frames, I believe, then bought off Danzo on this forum). First off, this is my first k-tip. I'm a big fan. You want a huge flat spot? Well, this one has that! 

Here's a comparison of my three Mazakis (k-tip, new from JNS, and old from JNS). 
https://imgur.com/gallery/b6JmfdZ (sorry, I can't figure out how to post a photo on the KKF forum, so I have to use a third-party hosting site).

Regarding food release, it may have something to do with the concave grind above the blade road. You can see it pretty clearly on the choil shots I posted.

I continue to be very impressed with Mazaki's offerings.


----------



## MrHiggins

Well, I may be a K-tip convert. 

Before I bought my mazaki K-tip on a (drunken?) impulse buy, I hadn't ever considered one. It's a beast! Huge flat spot, high grind, awesome food release. This is certainly the knife I'll be reaching for for a while. 

I have never liked the way K-tips looked, but it's amazing how fast that feeling goes away when a knife performs this good.


----------



## Jon-cal

MrHiggins said:


> Before I bought my mazaki K-tip on a (drunken?) impulse buy



Haha, that’s pretty much how I buy all my knives


----------



## MrHiggins

Jon-cal said:


> Haha, that’s pretty much how I buy all my knives


If it weren't for beer, I'd still only have a Global.


----------



## Danzo

MrHiggins said:


> Well, I may be a K-tip convert.
> 
> Before I bought my mazaki K-tip on a (drunken?) impulse buy, I hadn't ever considered one. It's a beast! Huge flat spot, high grind, awesome food release. This is certainly the knife I'll be reaching for for a while.
> 
> I have never liked the way K-tips looked, but it's amazing how fast that feeling goes away when a knife performs this good.



Yo Higgins I’m glad you like it! I originally bought it on impulse drunk too. It’s a great knife


----------



## Gjackson98

I sharpened my new Mazaki from knives and stones over the weekend, the steel felt a lot better on the stone than the old style Mazaki from JNS. 
I don't know if its because Mazaki made adjustments from style upgrade or its because of the carriers. 
I am very attempting to try another JNS new style, maybe in 270.
Have anyone compared the steel differences on stone yet in between the JNS and K&S?


----------



## ThinMan

Anyone compare the latest Mazakis at JNS vs K&S vs Cleancut?


----------



## Chicagohawkie

I can only comment on the K&S version and I’ll say it’s currently the best knife I’ve received in a couple years dollar for dollar. Yes, I know it’s still pretty new, but this knife does most everything very well.


----------



## ashy2classy

I've only used the Cleancut and JNS versions, but I plan to buy one from K&S when James restocks them. From what I can remember of the CC version, I like the JNS version more. It's just as light, but feels more solid in my hand. And the grind, WOW, the grind on the JNS version is fantastic! It cuts great and product just falls to the side with very little sticking. As CH mentions above, it's one of the best dollar for dollar blades out there. I know Tanaka knives have always been king of this space, but I prefer Mazaki. Ever since I purchased my first blade from Cleancut, I knew his knives would be killer. I can't believe his knives are so well done this early in his career. IMO, he's going to be a legend in no time, as long as he keeps doing what he's doing.

Cleancut






JNS


----------



## bahamaroot

Think I like the Cleancut profile better, a compromise between the old and new JNS profile.


----------



## Jville

bahamaroot said:


> Think I like the Cleancut profile better, a compromise between the old and new JNS profile.



How bout the grind comparison between the jns new and newer cleancut.


----------



## bahamaroot

Jville said:


> How bout the grind comparison between the jns new and newer cleancut.


I think the Cleancut grind easily competes with the new JNS version. It is stout at the heel, has excellent distal taper with a nice thin tip. Its crazy thin behind the edge and food release is very good. 
I think metal was removed in just the right places with the newer grinds to improve performance while keeping the solid feel.


----------



## DitmasPork

FYI. JNS has a sale on Mazaki Kasumi Gyuto 210mm, $175.84 (ex VAT)—regular price is $220.18! 
http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/sale/


----------



## DitmasPork

Just arrived today! Mazaki 220 with octagon handle—I'm over-the-moon that it doesn't have the dreaded d-handle, since I'm a lefty. Here it is next to my 240mm, —old profile, new grind, circa February.

Gonna give the 220 a workout tonight. Initial observation on the new 220 from Cleancut is that the finish is much more refined than my 240, which is more rustic with very visible scratch patterns. The kanji on the 220 is very smooth, whereas the 240's kanji has some sharp edges.

Handle is fab, stellar transition from wood to ferrule on mine. 

I'm on a Sanjo kick right now, my Wakui petty is due to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## labor of love

I want a cleancut profile maz in ginsanko. Hopefully that will be possible one day.


----------



## Jville

DitmasPork said:


> Just arrived today! Mazaki 220 with octagon handle—I'm over-the-moon that it doesn't have the dreaded d-handle, since I'm a lefty. Here it is next to my 240mm, —old profile, new grind, circa February.
> 
> Gonna give the 220 a workout tonight. Initial observation on the new 220 from Cleancut is that the finish is much more refined than my 240, which is more rustic with very visible scratch patterns. The kanji on the 220 is very smooth, whereas the 240's kanji has some sharp edges.
> 
> Handle is fab, stellar transition from wood to ferrule on mine.
> 
> I'm on a Sanjo kick right now, my Wakui petty is due to arrive tomorrow.


Is your 240 from cleancut also or jns? How's the distal taper on the 220?


----------



## panda

it appears maz has been paying attention to user feedback as we see all these changes that are being done according to what people have been saying could be improved upon. that's pretty cool. fwiw i thought the original grind and profile on cleancut version was fantastic..


----------



## DitmasPork

Jville said:


> Is your 240 from cleancut also or jns? How's the distal taper on the 220?



The 240 is from JNS, love it despite the rougher finish. 

Regarding distal taper—keep in mind that I don't have calipers and I'm comparing a 220 w/ a 240. The 220 seems to have a more aggressive taper, thinner near the front part. Spine width at the ferrule of the 220 looks a smidgen (very slightly to my eyes) wider than the 240, which is surprising.

Gotta use the 220 for a few meals before I get a sense of new vs old profile preference. 

The majority of my gyutos are 240, digging the 220 size.


----------



## Jon-cal

DitmasPork said:


> Just arrived today! Mazaki 220 with octagon handle—I'm over-the-moon that it doesn't have the dreaded d-handle, since I'm a lefty. Here it is next to my 240mm, —old profile, new grind, circa February.
> 
> Gonna give the 220 a workout tonight. Initial observation on the new 220 from Cleancut is that the finish is much more refined than my 240, which is more rustic with very visible scratch patterns. The kanji on the 220 is very smooth, whereas the 240's kanji has some sharp edges.
> 
> Handle is fab, stellar transition from wood to ferrule on mine.
> 
> I'm on a Sanjo kick right now, my Wakui petty is due to arrive tomorrow.



Lefty here too. I used to think the same thing about D handles until I bought a Toyama with one. I was prepared for a rehandle but I really like it as is. I find using a righty D handle in my left hand super comfortable. More so than in the proper hand actually. I’ve since bought a few more righty D handled knives after realizing it was no big deal for me.


----------



## DitmasPork

Mazaki 220 spine on 240 spine. Spines are difficult to shoot!


----------



## Jville

DitmasPork said:


> The 240 is from JNS, love it despite the rougher finish.
> 
> Regarding distal taper—keep in mind that I don't have calipers and I'm comparing a 220 w/ a 240. The 220 seems to have a more aggressive taper, thinner near the front part. Spine width at the ferrule of the 220 looks a smidgen (very slightly to my eyes) wider than the 240, which is surprising.
> 
> Gotta use the 220 for a few meals before I get a sense of new vs old profile preference.
> 
> The majority of my gyutos are 240, digging the 220 size.



Good info, thanks.


----------



## bahamaroot

DitmasPork said:


> Just arrived today! Mazaki 220 with octagon handle—I'm over-the-moon that it doesn't have the dreaded d-handle, since I'm a lefty. Here it is next to my 240mm, —old profile, new grind, circa February.
> 
> Gonna give the 220 a workout tonight. Initial observation on the new 220 from Cleancut is that the finish is much more refined than my 240, which is more rustic with very visible scratch patterns. The kanji on the 220 is very smooth, whereas the 240's kanji has some sharp edges.
> 
> Handle is fab, stellar transition from wood to ferrule on mine.
> 
> I'm on a Sanjo kick right now, my Wakui petty is due to arrive tomorrow.


The Cleancut Mazaki 215 I bought back in August quickly rose to one of my favorites!


----------



## Chicagohawkie

The newer knives seem to be very solid, I know I love mine. Best knife I’ve purchased In a while!


----------



## DitmasPork

labor of love said:


> I want a cleancut profile maz in ginsanko. Hopefully that will be possible one day.


I’m surprised there aren’t more Maz Ginsans on the market, surely there’d be demand. A couple of vendor go sell stainless clad white #2 Mazs’.

I predict that it won’t be long before Mazaki-san starts playing with other steels. He’s tweaked and finessing the profile, grinds and finish on his gyutos—doing his knives in a different steel seems a logical progression for this young, ambitious knife maker.

Mazaki 230mm in blue? ...in powdered steel? ...in monosteel 52100? Waiting with bated breath.


----------



## DitmasPork

My Mazaki 220 handle is quite aromatic. I've heard people say that it's probably cherry wood, based on some research I'm gonna guess that it's Zelkova Wood (keyaki) which is said to have a very cedar like scent. Anyone know for sure? I'll email Chris at CC.


----------



## HRC_64

It may also be Yew.


----------



## DitmasPork

HRC_64 said:


> It may also be Yew.


Thank yew! I've never held a yew handle, does it have a strong smell?


----------



## JBroida

DitmasPork said:


> Thank yew! I've never held a yew handle, does it have a strong smell?


not necessarily, but it is a common handle in japan (called ichii)... lately, american cherry, american maple, keyaki, etc have become a bit more popular, as rosewood is a bit tough lately.


----------



## lemeneid

DitmasPork said:


> I’m surprised there aren’t more Maz Ginsans on the market, surely there’d be demand. A couple of vendor go sell stainless clad white #2 Mazs’.
> 
> I predict that it won’t be long before Mazaki-san starts playing with other steels. He’s tweaked and finessing the profile, grinds and finish on his gyutos—doing his knives in a different steel seems a logical progression for this young, ambitious knife maker.
> 
> Mazaki 230mm in blue? ...in powdered steel? ...in monosteel 52100? Waiting with bated breath.


He does make a mioroshi deba in blue. Not sure if it is 1 or 2 though.


----------



## DitmasPork

Taller machi? Personally I prefer taller machi-ed gyutos, no biggie for me.

Anyone try the stainless clad, white 2 Mazaki from Razorsharp, 210 in the top photo, pulled from their website. Looks like it has a taller machi to me. It's pricier though, goes for $297.

Bottom photo shows my 240 from JNS and 220 from CleanCut.


----------



## DitmasPork

Old Mazaki profile vs New Mazaki profile.
Not a completely fair comparison since both Mazakis are of different sizes, but I've used these two for long enough to form an opinion.

Top: 248mm Mazaki gyuto from JNS, circa February 2018, old profile with new grind, custom handle.
Bottom: 220mm Mazaki gyuto from CC, circa November 2018, new profile and current grind, keyaki octagon handle.

VERDICT: 
Firstly, I do love them both—planning on getting a 245 from CC when I can afford it. 
• The 220 has better fit & finish; distal taper is more aggressive than my JNS version; a very nimble and versatile knife with to feel robust and versatile. The stock handle made of keyaki and horn on the 220 was better than the 248 stock d-handle, which was kind of clunky for my hands, so I got rid of it.
• If I were to nitpick and pick a fave, my preference would be for the older Mazaki profile of the JNS version. I like the additional weight towards the tip, the higher nose and slightly more belly works better for me. The older profile performs with a little more character and uniqueness on the cutting board to me.


----------



## preizzo

Last 240 from cleancut


----------



## Gregmega

Maz JNS 210, KW nashiji 210, CC 220
















I think the old profile from CC is still my favorite.


----------



## Gregmega

“• The 220 has better fit & finish; distal taper is more aggressive than my JNS version; a very nimble and versatile knife with to feel robust and versatile.”





I tend to think that the dramatic distal taper is a function of a shorter blade and its specific need to fit the geometry into that shorter space, it’s the same with Kato, where the 210’s look way more dramatic in the distal taper than their longer counterparts. This is especially true in the ku versions in Kato and nashiji in Mazaki. 

But my favorite part about all of Maz’s is that cartoonish geometry, it’s the Jessica Rabbit of the knife world[emoji12].


----------



## DitmasPork

Gregmega said:


> Maz JNS 210, KW nashiji 210, CC 220
> 
> 
> View attachment 46482
> View attachment 46483
> View attachment 46484
> View attachment 46485
> 
> 
> I think the old profile from CC is still my favorite.


Thanks for the post. Appreciate seeing the Mazs’ side by side. The Nishiji profil looks to my eyes a hybrid of the JNS and older CC. Seems that the older CC has a flatter edge than my recent CC. Do you have a K&S Maz?


----------



## Gregmega

DitmasPork said:


> Thanks for the post. Appreciate seeing the Mazs’ side by side. The Nishiji profil looks to my eyes a hybrid of the JNS and older CC. Seems that the older CC has a flatter edge than my recent CC. Do you have a K&S Maz?



Thanks Ditmas,

The K&S is the only one that got away, but I’ve held the 210 & 240. From all perspectives, they appear to be on par with the CC and the JNS, but with the heavier handle they feel like a wildly different knife. Haven’t heard the best things about the lifespan of the handles and the glue-up either... they seem to come loose after a serious work-up in a pro environment. 

As for the nashiji, I would tend to agree, but maybe that’s a function of the timeline in which it was made? But this guy evolves so quickly, that would make sense, I guess... It’s almost a hybrid in every way- thicker at the spine, less pointy than the new JNS, and honestly at the moment in third place among the 3 I have, and I’d put K&S below that (again, only examined them but no cuts). Haven’t hit the rocks yet, so a little thinning and I’m sure it’ll compete against the others handily. 

I suppose the ku is the last for me to grab, most likely it’ll be a cktg late night ‘oops I did it again’ type of purchase [emoji12]. 

Here’s the distal for you as well...
CC, JNS, KW in that order


----------



## Viggetorr

How do you find the tip on the later versions? Considering buying an octagonal 220 from CC, but a prerequisite for my next buy is a very thin tip that can handle onions and garlic well.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Viggetorr said:


> How do you find the tip on the later versions? Considering buying an octagonal 220 from CC, but a prerequisite for my next buy is a very thin tip that can handle onions and garlic well.


The tip on my later K&S version is laser thin. Chops through most everything with a robust backend and yet works the delicate stuff to perfection up front. With the upgraded handle and saya, at a price point under 300, this might be the best value knife I’ve owned and I’ve owned a lot of knives. Safe to say this knife will always remain with me.


----------



## panda

the new jns spec maz profile is completely changed, i havent tried it but from pictures i much prefer original.

greg what does KW stand for?


----------



## Maccne0718

I believe Knifewear, a Canadian retailer


----------



## Gregmega

panda said:


> the new jns spec maz profile is completely changed, i havent tried it but from pictures i much prefer original.
> 
> greg what does KW stand for?



Knifewear...


----------



## Gregmega

Viggetorr said:


> How do you find the tip on the later versions? Considering buying an octagonal 220 from CC, but a prerequisite for my next buy is a very thin tip that can handle onions and garlic well.



The thinnest tip of mine is the JNS by what fees like a landslide, tho we are speaking on some pretty narrow margins of course. 


(CC here against Hinoura migaki 210 and Kochi 225)
The last two days I’ve been swapping out my different Maz against other like profiles, today I did the new JNS and it’s as Chicago says- destroys knives well above its weight class. The new JNS profile is really aggressive.View attachment 46522


(JNS 210 vs Kochi 225)


----------



## JBroida

Gregmega said:


> The thinnest tip of mine is the JNS by what fees like a landslide, tho we are speaking on some pretty narrow margins of course. View attachment 46520
> (CC here against Tsukasa Hinoura migaki 210 and Kochi 225)
> The last two days I’ve been swapping out my different Maz against other like profiles, today I did the new JNS and it’s as Chicago says- destroys knives well above its weight class. The new JNS profile is really aggressive.View attachment 46522
> 
> 
> (JNS 210 vs Kochi 225)


FWIW, not Tsukasa... its the Ajikataya line which is done by a collective effort at Hinoura hamono... mutsumi, tsukasa, and their apprentice (who's name escapes me at the moment)... only the knives with the "Tsukasa" engraving are sole authorship knives by Tsukasa-san


----------



## Gregmega

JBroida said:


> FWIW, not Tsukasa... its the Ajikataya line which is done by a collective effort at Hinoura hamono... mutsumi, tsukasa, and their apprentice (who's name escapes me at the moment)... only the knives with the "Tsukasa" engraving are sole authorship knives by Tsukasa-san



Thanks Jon, I actually knew that too. Always keeping the nerds honest[emoji41][emoji12]


----------



## panda

in other words only the ones with the right stamp can be sold for stupid money for same performance. in all honesty all i really want is a d-shape chestnut handle that only comes on tsukasa knives. why cant i order just that?? lol


----------



## Gregmega

update on the 210 handle from KNS fwiw...

*more below, but this is a friend’s, he’s not a member, so I asked that I could share this to see if there’s any other similar experiences. This is the knife I’d mentioned in the previous post that the handle was coming loose...


----------



## MrHiggins

Gregmega said:


> View attachment 46551
> update on the 210 handle from KNS fwiw...


I like that it comes apart like that. Convenient for cleaning inside the handle, and great when the knife is too long for your travel bag or if you need to cut in a cramped space. Looks good to me!!


----------



## preizzo

MrHiggins said:


> I like that it comes apart like that. Convenient for cleaning inside the handle, and great when the knife is too long for your travel bag or if you need to cut in a cramped space. Looks good to me!!


Ouch glued it back or send it to magic gray


----------



## Xenif

Gregmega said:


> View attachment 46551
> update on the 210 handle from KNS fwiw...


Gives a whole new meaning to blade forward balance ..... Did it just come apart one day like that? That's a KNS Mazaki so thats like a few months at most right?
This also makes me wonder if any body has hollowed out their handle as a secret stash spot, and if any re-handlers ever find anything interesting inside old handles


----------



## DitmasPork

Gregmega said:


> View attachment 46551
> update on the 210 handle from KNS fwiw...


What happened dude??!! Were you rock-chopping whole frozen Kabocha squash? What’re gonna do with that Maz? BTW, nice saya.


----------



## Gregmega

This is the one that my buddy owns, he told me about two weeks ago that the handle was coming loose, sent me this pic last night[emoji33]. He works in a very demanding fine dining place, so I’m 100% positive there’s no serious mishandling (haha) going on. He also has the 240, so we’ll see if it’s a trend or a one-off. Has anybody else had the KNS Maz with a similar problem? I think they’ve begun the convo to amend the failure already, which is great. 
I missed the KNS BFS, and now I’m thinking my other purchases were wise ones...

Separate note, somehow I accidentally ordered a 180 petty and the 150 ku yanagi (thanks @MrHiggins) so even more Maz goodness coming my way[emoji41].


----------



## ian

Gregmega said:


> Separate note, somehow I accidentally ordered a 180 petty and the 150 ku yanagi (thanks @MrHiggins) so even more Maz goodness coming my way[emoji41].



By the way, what are you hoping to use the Maz 180 petty for? Excited for when mine arrives too. Me: soft proteins, some veg like broccoli, perhaps some light board work if it seems tall enough. I've also been hoping that it's durable enough to take apart the odd chicken or fish if I'm careful about bone contact. I remember someone saying that they used a Maz 165 petty as a boning knife on this forum, so who knows. Nice to have something that could do all of this reasonably well, since I have limited space on the knife strip.


----------



## Gregmega

ianbiringer said:


> By the way, what are you hoping to use the Maz 180 petty for? Excited for when mine arrives too. Me: soft proteins, some veg like broccoli, perhaps some light board work if it seems tall enough. I've also been hoping that it's durable enough to take apart the odd chicken or fish if I'm careful about bone contact. I remember someone saying that they used a Maz 165 petty as a boning knife on this forum, so who knows. Nice to have something that could do all of this reasonably well, since I have limited space on the knife strip.



I believe this will be a great line knife, slicing proteins to the plate, small detail work, butchery, all that. I’ve alway been into short sujis, or long petties, depending on how you view it[emoji12]. Everyday, everything.


----------



## Matus

@Gregmega - that looks like a poorly made handle in combination with a very short tang.


----------



## panda

Gregmega said:


> View attachment 46551
> update on the 210 handle from KNS fwiw...
> 
> *more below, but this is a friend’s, he’s not a member, so I asked that I could share this to see if there’s any other similar experiences. This is the knife I’d mentioned in the previous post that the handle was coming loose...


That's what happens when you opt for yuppy handles lol


----------



## Viggetorr

Chicagohawkie said:


> The tip on my later K&S version is laser thin. Chops through most everything with a robust backend and yet works the delicate stuff to perfection up front. With the upgraded handle and saya, at a price point under 300, this might be the best value knife I’ve owned and I’ve owned a lot of knives. Safe to say this knife will always remain with me.





Gregmega said:


> The thinnest tip of mine is the JNS by what fees like a landslide, tho we are speaking on some pretty narrow margins of course.



Thanks guys. I wonder how much of the differences actually come down to the vendor and how much is simply individual differences between knives...


----------



## bahamaroot

The tip on my CC version is awesome too. I think it is just a great knife regardless of where you buy it.


----------



## Gregmega

Gotta agree on both those points. Handmade has its variations. I don’t think the vendors are calling too many shots as far that the geometry would make too large or noticeable difference. Either way it’s a GD joy to use. No matter the vendor. 

My 180 petty arrives tomorrow. Pumped.


----------



## Colonel Mustard

Gregmega said:


> Either way it’s a GD joy to use.



I couldn't agree more. It's really growing into me more and more everyday. I just love the way it feels in the hand and it cuts awfully well!


----------



## Gregmega

When the sun comes back I’ll post the new ones, -180 petty and 150 yanagi


----------



## Xenif

Gregmega said:


> View attachment 46711
> 
> When the sun comes back I’ll post the new ones, -180 petty and 150 yanagi


Very interested in your thoughts about 150 yanagiba!


----------



## Viggetorr

Gregmega said:


> When the sun comes back I’ll post the new ones, -180 petty and 150 yanagi



Who’s selling the 150 yanagi?


----------



## bahamaroot

Gregmega said:


> View attachment 46711
> 
> When the sun comes back I’ll post the new ones, -180 petty and 150 yanagi


That pictures just makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## MrHiggins

bahamaroot said:


> That pictures just makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


I know what you mean. Love me some Mazaki!!


----------



## bahamaroot

^^ Very nice! ^^


----------



## preizzo

MrHiggins said:


> I know what you mean. Love me some Mazaki!!
> 
> View attachment 46736


I terribly want that mazaki kiritsuke.., [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Panamapeet

Viggetorr said:


> Who’s selling the 150 yanagi?



JNS


----------



## MrHiggins

preizzo said:


> I terribly want that mazaki kiritsuke.., [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


It's sweet. Here's a choil shot, just 'cuz.


----------



## preizzo

MrHiggins said:


> It's sweet. Here's a choil shot, just 'cuz.
> View attachment 46760


Sweet! [emoji7]


----------



## Gregmega

Xenif said:


> Very interested in your thoughts about 150 yanagiba!



It’s a great knife for the price. I really like it, it feels super sturdy and it’s a great length for small prep/slicing. A cool little knife (especially for a pro kitchen) that you didn’t know you needed. 

Though like all JNS Maz, it needs a bit of a clean up... the ku is definitely painted on (not a true ku), the ura hasn’t been opened up yet, rough in a couple place, but no one ever said JNS is the benchmark for quality control. 

Verdict- buy one. At 130$ it’s cool as H E double hockey sticks.


----------



## Gregmega

Viggetorr said:


> Who’s selling the 150 yanagi?



JNS, kinda buried down in the mid-bottom of the Maz section.


----------



## Chef Doom

Mazaki is a nice knife, but it's not one of my favorites. Maybe it was the OOB edge that let me down. Will see how I feel after some sharpening and maybe thinning.


----------



## MrHiggins

Chef Doom said:


> Mazaki is a nice knife, but it's not one of my favorites. Maybe it was the OOB edge that let me down. Will see how I feel after some sharpening and maybe thinning.


De gustibus non disputandum est, my man.


----------



## Chef Doom

True but I am not complaining about the knife. Plenty of things to like about it so far. 

I do believe people are praising the strengths while ignoring the weaknesses.


----------



## tgfencer

Chef Doom said:


> True but I am not complaining about the knife. Plenty of things to like about it so far.
> 
> I do believe people are praising the strengths while ignoring the weaknesses.



I've never really take to mine (JNS old version). I should really love it because its most things I like in a knife. Thick spine, heft, and a nice distal taper. I thinned mine, it helped some. The steel still feels off to me on the board and its not great on the stones.


----------



## Wdestate

Chef Doom said:


> True but I am not complaining about the knife. Plenty of things to like about it so far.
> 
> I do believe people are praising the strengths while ignoring the weaknesses.



I agree with this, it’s not the worst knife I have used but it’s certainly not close to the best either..


----------



## HRC_64

tgfencer said:


> The steel still feels off to me on the board and its not great on the stones.



Wasn't this OP / Panda's original complaint? I'm personally on the suprised with Mazaki for two reasons:

1) hasn't mastered his own profile yet; and 
2) hasn't mastered white2 heat treat

Because while he's a young smith, he's still like 40 years old isn't he?


----------



## HRC_64

How do you go 10 years of apprentice
or whatver an then change profile in 6m
and make like hundreds and hundreds of them?

Not just gyutos, but the petty and whatever 
looks different now too?

Not trying to be a buzzkill, but its a bit strange
and would be intersting to hear vendor/dealer
perspective (are they happy? pissed? inolved?)


----------



## Gregmega

Doom- that could totally be true. But that list is short imo, especially against knives that are twice as much. 

Wdestate- true, not the best, but fun as hell, cheap, and climbed to the top of the ones that I grab when putting together my kit for the day. 

HRC- I’m not sure what’s happening, but the evolution is swift. Also I’ve been very lucky. Even with inconsistencies that happen, mine have largely been the winners. A couple buddies got some pretty wonky pieces and had completely opposite experiences to mine. At 6 days on the original edge (a couple strops in between), I was shocked. So heat treat clearly not an issue anymore. What’s the best way to get better- repetition and modulation. And damn he’s fast. 

I have a widely unbalanced collection towards white 1/2, it’s a preference for my kind of work (but that’s another story entirely), and I’ve only one knife to compare the level of heat treat to- Hinoura. The edge even outlasts some of my blues.


----------



## Eloh

The one i tried was okay, but certainly too thick behind the edge and too wedgy for my taste.


----------



## ashy2classy

Chef Doom said:


> True but I am not complaining about the knife. Plenty of things to like about it so far.
> 
> I do believe people are praising the strengths while ignoring the weaknesses.



I like this. In most instances it's the opposite - people only remember and ***** about the negatives. I'm reading very general comments about how these are good but not great to some. I would love to hear more details about what folks don't like about them. I definitely don't think everything about them is perfect, but there are a lot of things to like about Mazaki's blades and, as @Gregmega stated, the list of weaknesses is pretty short, IMO.


----------



## Wdestate

ashy2classy said:


> I like this. In most instances it's the opposite - people only remember and ***** about the negatives. I'm reading very general comments about how these are good but not great to some. I would love to hear more details about what folks don't like about them. I definitely don't think everything about them is perfect, but there are a lot of things to like about Mazaki's blades and, as @Gregmega stated, the list of weaknesses is pretty short, IMO.



There is so many versions out there now I’m sure there are different things, on my part I have one of the newer jns versions. It came very thick behind the edge especially towards the tip which is specifically where I don’t want that, not a huge fan of the feel of the steel either, retention however was good, the Choil area was very half hearty rounded and had a bunch of sharp parts to it and the “working Kasumi” finish is extremely rough and scratches were deep, I had to use a 140 diamond plate to get them out. That being said after the work put into it it’s a fine knife and yes it doesn’t break the bank but it’s also not cheap, I can think of quite a few knives I would prefer in the price range.


----------



## Chef Doom

Wdestate said:


> I agree with this, it’s not the worst knife I have used but it’s certainly not close to the best either..


A few of us are sprinkled around but we get drowned out by the hype hahaha.


----------



## Chef Doom

HRC_64 said:


> Wasn't this OP / Panda's original complaint?



True, but in his opinion the negatives were greatly overshadowed by the positives. In my opinion the negatives are enough for me to steer a person to other options depending on their situation.


----------



## Chef Doom

Eloh said:


> The one i tried was okay, but certainly too thick behind the edge and too wedgy for my taste.


I was surprised by the wedging to. 

The sweet potatoes I was cutting felt like they were fighting back in a bitter rage, as if the blade challenged them to a dual.

I need to test out proteins and fruits after getting it back from getting a saya fitted at JKI. Maybe a few sharpening sessions will change my tune.

The weight and balance feel nice and it didn't react much to the food I was preparing which is a plus.


----------



## Chef Doom

ashy2classy said:


> as @Gregmega stated, the list of weaknesses is pretty short, IMO.



That may be so but those negatives are big enough to not suggest it to anyone as a potential buy if it was say their firs Japanese knife, first gyuto, or first foray into carbon steel outside of curiosity or maybe looking to support or make early deals with a younger maker who may one day make praise worthy $1000 knives. At least not the gyuto. I have no experience with his other profiles.

New Member: "Hey, Chef Doom, been lurking around the forum and looking for my first Japanese Gyuto. Thinking 240 white steel, octagon handle but I don't want to support these old grandpas that are past their prime. I'm looking for a maker who is young, fresh and experimental!."

Chef Doom: "Stop bugging me and take your lazy ass over to the questionnaire section. When you are done with Mike Lee's 5 hour questionnaire, go and get you a Mazaki"


----------



## ashy2classy

Chef Doom said:


> ...but I don't want to support these old grandpas that are past their prime. I'm looking for a maker who is young, fresh and experimental!"



Yeah, **** these old grandpas! 

Thanks for all of your points. Mine isn't too bad behind the edge but I have noticed it wedges slightly on some product. Haven't tried sweet potatoes so I can't comment on that. I like hearing both sides to try to break through all the praise (although it could be said that I'm a Mazaki fanboy so I have no room to talk).


----------



## lemeneid

Think the one negative I have is though it might be super thin at the tip, it still doesn’t destroy onions like some of my thicker knives can. Don’t really care about f+f. My fav knives are TF and Takeda and the f+f on them are ass.


----------



## Cyrilix

ashy2classy said:


> Yeah, **** these old grandpas!
> 
> Thanks for all of your points. Mine isn't too bad behind the edge but I have noticed it wedges slightly on some product. Haven't tried sweet potatoes so I can't comment on that. I like hearing both sides to try to break through all the praise (although it could be said that I'm a Mazaki fanboy so I have no room to talk).



Is wedging not a significant detractor to blade performance?


----------



## Jon-cal

My 240 from JNS (newest version) doesn’t wedge noticeably, for what it’s worth. It’s certainly not a laser or anything though. It works great on horizontal onion cuts too. The 270 is quite a bit thicker and I’d guess it probably does wedge a bit but I haven’t used it as much as I only very recently got it.

I’ve also used the versions from cktg and they’re different again. The old profile/old heat treat is probably the only one I didn’t really care for. 

There are certainly a lot of versions (or just handmade variation) out there, but at least for my use the current Mazakis from JNS I have don’t have any real negatives. Aside from scratches on the grind I guess if you care about that. Not much of a sample size though, YMMV, etc, etc


----------



## Gregmega

Reading all these comments reminds me how lucky I’ve been. The only one I have that really showed any drawbacks was the nashiji, which just got a workup by Kasumi Kev (here in town on sabbatical) at JKI today. The others have been a pure joy. Even my buddy Otto (who I trust implicitly) had a wedge monster. Taking this luck to Vegas, I guess.


----------



## Xenif

Gregmega said:


> Reading all these comments reminds me how lucky I’ve been. The only one I have that really showed any drawbacks was the nashiji, which just got a workup by Kasumi Kev (here in town on sabbatical) at JKI today. The others have been a pure joy. Even my buddy Otto (who I trust implicitly) had a wedge monster. Taking this luck to Vegas, I guess.


Oh man, I saw on IG Kev posted of that Mazaki, what a nice finish. It's pretty cool y'all got together at JKI.


----------



## QCDawg

preizzo said:


> I terribly want that mazaki kiritsuke.., [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


pm me..I have this: https://www.aframestokyo.com/tesshu--kiritsuke-wa-gyuto-210mm-white-ii-st210.html .... that We can talk about...


----------



## QCDawg

I missed out on nashiji.. I know some folks (like Greg) that have them ...bad assed knife.

My KU 210 is all world. It’s been trying to eat my cutting board for 3 weeks. It cuts like a mother. Haven’t had to even think about sharpening. Under $200... hard to beat. It can hang with the best that I have. https://photos.app.goo.gl/ksUCmVgeB5xNoubb9


----------



## ashy2classy

Cyrilix said:


> Is wedging not a significant detractor to blade performance?



I mentioned it was only SLIGHT wedging on SOME product. I vaguely remember I was trying to cut a large onion in half and it gave me a little trouble half way through. The grind is good on most things and it feels great in the hand, IMO. My KU/nashiji has a different profile that I really enjoy as well.


----------



## Gregmega

Xenif said:


> Oh man, I saw on IG Kev posted of that Mazaki, what a nice finish. It's pretty cool y'all got together at JKI.



Totally! Excited to see how it performs, pick them both up (Kev and the knife[emoji12]) today... Like I said, that was the least of my performers of the Maz I have. But now, hot damn!!! So pumped!!


----------



## Daizone

So Mazaki is learning from Kato-San? One to keep an eye on given how his knives have seemed to evolved in such a short amount of time.


----------



## preizzo

Daizone said:


> So Mazaki is learning from Kato-San? One to keep an eye on given how his knives have seemed to evolved in such a short amount of time.


Best knives around for money value


----------



## QCDawg

preizzo said:


> Best knives around for money value


 I don’t have ur collection, Caro . But my KU Maz May be my favorite...even independent of price. I really like mine.


----------



## DitmasPork

Gregmega said:


> Totally! Excited to see how it performs, pick them both up (Kev and the knife[emoji12]) today... Like I said, that was the least of my performers of the Maz I have. But now, hot damn!!! So pumped!!



Who's 'Kev'? I want to see his instagram.

I love my Mazs, but if I were to nitpick, I'd love a Maz with a machi, to get the spine parallel with ferrule. Also, have a slight preference for the older profile—other than that I'm a Maz fan, it's what I use most.


----------



## preizzo

DitmasPork said:


> Who's 'Kev'? I want to see his instagram.
> 
> I love my Mazs, but if I were to nitpick, I'd love a Maz with a machi, to get the spine parallel with ferrule. Also, have a slight preference for the older profile—other than that I'm a Maz fan, it's what I use most.


Kev is one of the best sharpener and polisher that I know. ********* is is Instagram


----------



## preizzo

QCDawg said:


> I don’t have ur collection, Caro . But my KU Maz May be my favorite...even independent of price. I really like mine.


 Hope it will get bigger and fill with more mazaki


----------



## QCDawg

DitmasPork said:


> Who's 'Kev'? I want to see his instagram.
> 
> I love my Mazs, but if I were to nitpick, I'd love a Maz with a machi, to get the spine parallel with ferrule. Also, have a slight preference for the older profile—other than that I'm a Maz fan, it's what I use most.



Baddest knife guy in the biz. https://instagram.com/*********?utm_source=ig_profile_share&igshid=1p1k1kftpgadg


----------



## Viggetorr

Picking out my new 210 Mazaki (CC) tomorrow. Something special I should look (out) for?


----------



## Gregmega

Viggetorr said:


> Picking out my new 210 Mazaki (CC) tomorrow. Something special I should look (out) for?



Lustful attachment, dreams of more Mazaki & impending addiction to Maz, loosing all faith in your other knives.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

So I would be closely looking at the distal taper into thin tip personally. Then flat back half and thin behind edge. Good luck.


----------



## QCDawg

Gregmega said:


> Lustful attachment, dreams of more Mazaki & impending addiction to Maz, loosing all faith in your other knives.


#tamahagane


----------



## Gregmega

Chicagohawkie said:


> So I would be closely looking at the distal taper into thin tip personally. Then flat back half and thin behind edge. Good luck.



I’m pretty sure you just described every Mazaki gyuto I’ve held [emoji23]


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Greg, good! I hope to grab a stainless ginsan as soon as I can. I see JNS PR machine has taken flight to show Kato and Masaki teaming up all over Facebook and Instagram. I’m sure the mazaki price increases are just around the corner. Hoping to grab a ginsan before they do.


----------



## Gregmega

Chicagohawkie said:


> Greg, good! I hope to grab a stainless ginsan as soon as I can. I see JNS PR machine has taken flight to show Kato and Masaki teaming up all over Facebook and Instagram. I’m sure the mazaki price increases are just around the corner. Hoping to grab a ginsan before they do.



Man, you’re speaking my language!! I’d love to see a stainless clad at the very least. (Let alone a kikuryu!!) I just cleaned up 3 of mine today that saw a long week in the kitchen. I think you’re right about those prices, what’s the over/under on prices making it to the end of the year where they are!?!


----------



## MrHiggins

Do I recognize the one on the left?!? It's the middle one that catches my eye, though...


----------



## Gregmega

Yes sir, you do! Getting a fine workout too! Happy to chat about that one in the middle my friend!


----------



## DitmasPork

MrHiggins said:


> Do I recognize the one on the left?!? It's the middle one that catches my eye, though...


Left looks Kochi, middle is prob older Maz profile.


----------



## Gregmega

Toyama!


----------



## DitmasPork

Gregmega said:


> Toyama!


Cheers. Guess I had Maz in my mind. Nice Toyama!


----------



## MrHiggins

Gregmega said:


> Toyama!


I was gonna say Wat, so not too far off, I guess. Glad you're rockin' that Kochi 225. I'm sure I would have fallen for it if I had kept it longer. So glad it's in great hands, though.


----------



## Gregmega

MrHiggins said:


> I was gonna say Wat, so not too far off, I guess. Glad you're rockin' that Kochi 225. I'm sure I would have fallen for it if I had kept it longer. So glad it's in great hands, though.



My first Toyama, vastly different feel than I anticipated. (I have a custom 225 Wat arriving in February, if his schedule is on track.) But that Kochi keeps up incredibly well in this company. The last couple months I’ve been on a Sanjo kick and cycling through my knives with makers from there. 

Gotta say, that Maz JNS leads the pack, but the others are neck & neck. Tough company, this month’s set! And I’m basically out to break these things, so they hit rigorous demands on a daily basis. Your Kochi has been baptized!


----------



## DitmasPork

Gregmega said:


> My first Toyama, vastly different feel than I anticipated. (I have a custom 225 Wat arriving in February, if his schedule is on track.) But that Kochi keeps up incredibly well in this company. The last couple months I’ve been on a Sanjo kick and cycling through my knives with makers from there.
> 
> Gotta say, that Maz JNS leads the pack, but the others are neck & neck. Tough company, this month’s set! And I’m basically out to break these things, so they hit rigorous demands on a daily basis. Your Kochi has been baptized!



Greg, you just mentioned three of my fave makers! BTW, your Kochi profile looks pointier than mine, wonder if Kochi tweaked the profile from when I got mine, which was about 6 years ago.


----------



## Gregmega

Could very well be! Mine is a 225 that was a small batch that Jon had made, not sure if that’s the reason? But yours definitely looks a bit ‘sturdier’ than the ones I see at JKI for sure... looks like we have mirror sets!!!


----------



## Viggetorr

Gregmega said:


> Lustful attachment, dreams of more Mazaki & impending addiction to Maz, loosing all faith in your other knives.



Damn, I tried to heed your warning but I might've gotten caught anyway!

Initially impression is: best performer I've ever held. It's nice and thick at the handle, but tapers into the thinnest tip I've ever used. It flew through dense small onions like they weren't even there. Very nicely balanced and with a nice flat spot. I think I've might've found my new workhorse (in both senses of the word)!


----------



## Ruso

Viggetorr said:


> .....
> ... Very nicely balanced and with a nice flat spot. I think I've might've found my new workhorse (in both senses of the word)!



Next time you will be plowing the field with the Maz, post a pic


----------



## wind88

Just picked up a Maz 240 off BST. Once it gets to me, the first order of business will be plowing a field


----------



## Gregmega

Viggetorr said:


> Damn, I tried to heed your warning but I might've gotten caught anyway!
> 
> Initially impression is: best performer I've ever held. It's nice and thick at the handle, but tapers into the thinnest tip I've ever used. It flew through dense small onions like they weren't even there. Very nicely balanced and with a nice flat spot. I think I've might've found my new workhorse (in both senses of the word)!



We have another convert!


----------



## Viggetorr

Chicagohawkie said:


> So I would be closely looking at the distal taper into thin tip personally. Then flat back half and thin behind edge. Good luck.



Check, check aaaand check! 



Gregmega said:


> We have another convert!


----------



## BGY_888

Doese anyone have this 
*Mazaki Shirogami Hairline Gyuto 240mm ?? The finish on this mazaki looks good too ... how do you guys think compare to other 240 mazaki ?*


----------



## lemeneid

It looks like the older mazakis with more drop tip and longer flat spot


----------



## preizzo

Super cool patina on a suji 300 mm kurouchi


----------



## DitmasPork

Wasabi_GL said:


> View attachment 47909
> Doese anyone have this
> *Mazaki Shirogami Hairline Gyuto 240mm ?? The finish on this mazaki looks good too ... how do you guys think compare to other 240 mazaki ?*



You'll find it discussed in Panda's 'Mazaki' thread https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/mazaki-knives.35995/


----------



## Chicagohawkie

The K&S Mazaki. Here is the proof! Thin tip, perfect distal taper, laser thin edge, generous flat spot and best handle. 244 grams or 8.6 ozs Waiting for comparisons.


----------



## Gregmega

Wasabi_GL said:


> View attachment 47909
> Doese anyone have this
> *Mazaki Shirogami Hairline Gyuto 240mm ?? The finish on this mazaki looks good too ... how do you guys think compare to other 240 mazaki ?*



It appears that this is the first gen profile (which I love, have one of the CC versions), and the finish is most likely sandblasted as opposed to the ‘raw’ finish of cc/jns. But same same I’m sure.


----------



## nakneker

I’ve tried the 240 and the 270 Mazaki from JNS. Definitely didn’t resonate with me. I liked the distal taper and the heft but the 270 steered badly and I didn’t like either one of the tips, they struggled. I’m sure I could have spent some time on the stones and corrected most of the issues but I have other Gyutos I like much more and didn’t see the value in putting more time into the knives.


----------



## Jon-cal

Gregmega said:


> It appears that this is the first gen profile (which I love, have one of the CC versions), and the finish is most likely sandblasted as opposed to the ‘raw’ finish of cc/jns. But same same I’m sure.



All this is correct. I had one for a while. The handle is a little small but it’s a decent knife


----------



## Gregmega

I’ve been chatting with a few others who have similar issues. I don’t know how I’ve been so lucky, so my hope is that he lands on his style and slows down a bit. My nashiji was the only one that required any ootb maintenance, but now it competes against all the others. My buddy Otto got a full-on hog and just never connected- while I was over here doing cartwheels with Care Bears [emoji23].


----------



## Jon-cal

nakneker said:


> I’ve tried the 240 and the 270 Mazaki from JNS. Definitely didn’t resonate with me. I liked the distal taper and the heft but the 270 steered badly and I didn’t like either one of the tips, they struggled. I’m sure I could have spent some time on the stones and corrected most of the issues but I have other Gyutos I like much more and didn’t see the value in putting more time into the knives.



The tip on my JNS 240 is super thin. The 270 not so much. I’m guessing this is just variation more than anything. My 240 and 270 are pretty different


----------



## Chicagohawkie

I’d like to see some similar pics of jns maz like the ones I took. Real easy on an iPad Pro.


----------



## Jon-cal

Chicagohawkie said:


> I’d like to see some similar pics of jns maz like the ones I took. Real easy on an iPad Pro.



I’ll try to take some tonight


----------



## Gregmega

Chicagohawkie said:


> I’d like to see some similar pics of jns maz like the ones I took. Real easy on an iPad Pro.



I can do that for ya[emoji12] but she’s got patina..


----------



## Gregmega

In the meantime....


----------



## refcast

d#mn that taper is sick. 
always impressed by mazaki for being one of the few that do that


----------



## DitmasPork

I have two Mazakis, a 245 and 220 gyuto, they're both very distinctively Mazaki in feel—currently my fave knives. Since they're so popular and production being quite slow when out of stock—wonder when other makers will start doing similar, Mazaki-esque gyutos.

For example, there are a many makers doing their interpretations of Masamoto KS. Knife making is not "art"—it's a skilled craft of making tools—if enough demand is there, makers will start making knives with Mazaki-esque grinds and profiles. Especially in styles to fill in types of knives where Mazaki-san isn't producing muck, such as stainless, or in different carbon steels.

Curious if anyone's commissioned a custom knife in the style of Mazaki?


----------



## Viggetorr

Jon-cal said:


> The tip on my JNS 240 is super thin. The 270 not so much. I’m guessing this is just variation more than anything. My 240 and 270 are pretty different



I got to choose among quite a few at CC when picking mine out, and there was some variation between individual knives in the same length.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Doubt there’s gonna be anyone who is going to copy a Mazaki. For one, they’re rather plain and secondly how can you knock off a 240 dollar knife?


----------



## DitmasPork

Chicagohawkie said:


> Doubt there’s gonna be anyone who is going to copy a Mazaki. For one, they’re rather plain and secondly how can you knock off a 240 dollar knife?



I see your point. But was just thinking of the Mizuno "KS." Based on the Masamoto KS profile, but done in a higher grade steel for $1,315.00, think I got my Masamoto KS for $325 back in 2013.
https://japanesechefsknife.com/coll...tom-order-ks-style-white-steel-wa-gyuto-hks-1

It's all conjecture, but since Mazaki is quite a buzzy maker these days. If another maker came out with a gyuto that had the same characteristics as a Mazaki—doesn't even have to call it a Mazaki derived knife—but similar profile and grind, thick spine, aggressive distal taper, with some upgrades, it would probably sell. I've seen makers with their versions of KS and Shig designs—why not Mazaki derivative gyutos?

That said, I'm happy with my Mazs, thrilled at the price point. Speaking of which, if Watanabe is increasing prices, and JKI is predicting increases with forthcoming shipments, wonder if Mazaki will increase prices—don't they all use steel from the same source?


----------



## Chicagohawkie

DitmasPork said:


> I see your point. But was just thinking of the Mizuno "KS." Based on the Masamoto KS profile, but done in a higher grade steel for $1,315.00, think I got my Masamoto KS for $325 back in 2013.
> https://japanesechefsknife.com/coll...tom-order-ks-style-white-steel-wa-gyuto-hks-1
> 
> It's all conjecture, but since Mazaki is quite a buzzy maker these days. If another maker came out with a gyuto that had the same characteristics as a Mazaki—doesn't even have to call it a Mazaki derived knife—but similar profile and grind, thick spine, aggressive distal taper, with some upgrades, it would probably sell. I've seen makers with their versions of KS and Shig designs—why not Mazaki derivative gyutos?
> 
> That said, I'm happy with my Mazs, thrilled at the price point. Speaking of which, if Watanabe is increasing prices, and JKI is predicting increases with forthcoming shipments, wonder if Mazaki will increase prices—don't they all use steel from the same source?




If there’s a way to make a buck, someone will do it. Just look at overpricedtogo everything’s an overprice knockoff or just over priced junk. As for increases, I’m sure most of its due to North American retail greed. Look at some of the direct to order houses, hasn’t been a whole lot of increases in years. Order from some of the under the radar japanese resellers and you find wayyyyyyy better pricing.

I like my Maz just as it is as well. Doesn’t need a thing in my opinion.


----------



## DitmasPork

Chicagohawkie said:


> If there’s a way to make a buck, someone will do it. Just look at overpricedtogo everything’s an overprice knockoff or just over priced junk. As for increases, I’m sure most of its due to North American retail greed. Look at some of the direct to order houses, hasn’t been a whole lot of increases in years. Order from some of the under the radar japanese resellers and you find wayyyyyyy better pricing.
> 
> I like my Maz just as it is as well. Doesn’t need a thing in my opinion.



I agree, I'm already looking forward to buying another Maz off the shelf. I do think collectors' have different objectives, not all purchases based on performance and value—there's the element of luxury and rarity. For me the wonderful thing of Mazaki is his knives hit that sweet spot of affordability, handmade, good performance, good handle on my CC version, understated (bling free).


----------



## Jon-cal

Alright, here’s my attempt at duplicating hawkie’s photos. I don’t have an iPad Pro, but I did find a nickel...

JNS 240 (oct ‘18)
















JNS 270 (dec ‘18)















Side by side (270 on left)


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Nice larchwood board Jon


----------



## never mind

Chicagohawkie said:


> Thin tip, perfect distal taper, laser thin edge



Gee, those knife tips look great, sick & scary! Can you bend the tip at all by hand? Does it bend a lot during sharpening or moderately hard use? Just curious


----------



## Jon-cal

Mucho Bocho said:


> Nice larchwood board Jon



Thanks! I’m a big fan of these boards. So much nicer than what I was using before


----------



## JBroida

Chicagohawkie said:


> If there’s a way to make a buck, someone will do it. Just look at overpricedtogo everything’s an overprice knockoff or just over priced junk. As for increases, I’m sure most of its due to North American retail greed. Look at some of the direct to order houses, hasn’t been a whole lot of increases in years. Order from some of the under the radar japanese resellers and you find wayyyyyyy better pricing.
> 
> I like my Maz just as it is as well. Doesn’t need a thing in my opinion.



i cant speak for other retailers, but i've got conversations with craftsmen and bills that prove the issues are real... also, you'd be surprised at the number of people both here and in japan who are willing to make nearly no money just to get a sale or two (but also have no ability to keep this up in the long term or that are working from older inventory)


----------



## maxim

JBroida said:


> i cant speak for other retailers, but i've got conversations with craftsmen and bills that prove the issues are real... also, you'd be surprised at the number of people both here and in japan who are willing to make nearly no money just to get a sale or two (but also have no ability to keep this up in the long term or that are working from older inventory)


Yep prices ricing this year in Japan for knives as well, i just increase them slowly instead all at ones, all old inventory however will not be, but it is legit prices will rice for all knives this year because of coal, fuel steel prices


----------



## DitmasPork

JBroida said:


> i cant speak for other retailers, but i've got conversations with craftsmen and bills that prove the issues are real... also, you'd be surprised at the number of people both here and in japan who are willing to make nearly no money just to get a sale or two (but also have no ability to keep this up in the long term or that are working from older inventory)



Nicely said. My wife and I own and run an art gallery together, selling artworks to collectors. It's challenging to balance things out with pricing artworks at a price point that's fair and that the market will support—against the costs of having a brick and mortar space like rent, utilities, insurance, up keep, marketing, etc. Expenses that are not passed on are the countless amount of time spent with clients, research for valuation, searching out and vetting out pieces for sale. Profit margins for galleries are often razor thin. 

I know it's a different type of business that selling fine kitchen knives, but I can relate and appreciate the ripple effect that price increases has on the product's price.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Jon-cal said:


> Alright, here’s my attempt at duplicating hawkie’s photos. I don’t have an iPad Pro, but I did find a nickel...
> 
> JNS 240 (oct ‘18)
> View attachment 47963
> 
> 
> View attachment 47964
> 
> 
> View attachment 47965
> 
> 
> JNS 270 (dec ‘18)
> View attachment 47966
> 
> 
> View attachment 47967
> 
> 
> View attachment 47968
> 
> 
> Side by side (270 on left)
> View attachment 47969
> 
> 
> View attachment 47970
> 
> 
> View attachment 47972
> 
> 
> View attachment 47971




Excellent comparisons! Seems like knives from K&S and that other place are very similar. Thanks.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

never mind said:


> Gee, those knife tips look great, sick & scary! Can you bend the tip at all by hand? Does it bend a lot during sharpening or moderately hard use? Just curious



The tip is very thin and it distorts when you press your finger nail on it. Very delicate, I would be careful not to bang it on the sink or hard countertop as I would think that tip would snap off real quick. The knife does a great job with most anything. I enjoy using the front half of the blade, cuts effortlessly.


----------



## DitmasPork

Have an off-topic question regarding Mazaki. 

I'm aware of pretty much all the vendors that sell Mazaki knives—JNS, CC, K&S, Razorsharp, Japana, AFrames.

Question is—where would someone in Japan purchase a Mazaki knife? I've never been to Japan, let alone Sanjo—are there knife shops in Sanjo that Mazaki and other makers there sell their knives?


----------



## Maccne0718

To add to the vendors, I believe Knifewear also sells Mazaki knives as I have one from there. They seem to only have the nashiji version though


----------



## HRC_64

DitmasPork said:


> Question is—where would someone in Japan purchase a Mazaki knife?



LOL.


----------



## DitmasPork

HRC_64 said:


> LOL.


Serious question.


----------



## bahamaroot

Chicagohawkie said:


> If there’s a way to make a buck, someone will do it. Just look at overpricedtogo everything’s an overprice knockoff or just over priced junk...


What'd Mark do to piss you off so bad after being a regular over there for so long?


----------



## Xenif

DitmasPork's question is vaild no?

I've always wondered about that as well, are makers that are talked about/bought/sold here , morenreadily available in Japan/local proximity where it's made? For example if I goto Sanjo, will I be likely to find any Mazaki, Hinoura, Shigefusa stuff at the local Hamono?


----------



## JBroida

Xenif said:


> DitmasPork's question is vaild no?
> 
> I've always wondered about that as well, are makers that are talked about/bought/sold here , morenreadily available in Japan/local proximity where it's made? For example if I goto Sanjo, will I be likely to find any Mazaki, Hinoura, Shigefusa stuff at the local Hamono?


a lot of those guys are so in demand that its even difficult to find inventory when you're there, and many of the craftsmen dont sit on a lot of inventory, as they mostly sell through vendors (via wholesalers in most cases)


----------



## Gregmega

Hey all. Has anyone tried the stainless yet??


----------



## Viggetorr

Half-assed attempt at showing how damn thin the tip of my 210 is. Not sure how clearly it shows without perspective, but I think it's prety spectacular! The photo only shows about half the length of the spine, so it is considerably thicker closer to the handle.


----------

